# Fidel Castro



## heartoflesh (Feb 1, 2005)

Did anyone else catch this PBS 2-hour special last night? Very interesting documentary on Fidel. It should be repeating sometime this week, I would think. I'm still waiting for those democratic elections he promised back in 1959!

[Edited on 1-2-2005 by Rick Larson]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 1, 2005)

it's all about the cigars............


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 1, 2005)

You got that right Scott! The only Cuban I have ever had was a Cohiba. It's a shame. Lets open up the free market to Cuba. Maybe they will see the errors of their ways and become a semi democratic republic.


----------



## heartoflesh (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Lets open up the free market to Cuba. Maybe they will see the errors of their ways and become a semi democratic republic.



It won't happen as long as Castro is alive and well. That guy is stubborn.

[Edited on 1-2-2005 by Rick Larson]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 1, 2005)

Did you know that they actually sell their dirt to the Nicaraguans?


----------



## Bryan (Feb 1, 2005)

See as a Canadian I don't get why the US is so upset with Cuba. There are many countries that do far worse then Cuba, really up here in Canada we (or at least I) haven't heard whats so bad about Cuba. It seems from the way things are reported here that the US has kept Cuba at a disadvantage and is just as much to blame for the state of that island as the Cuban leadership. 

Funny I was actually discussing this with a guy at work the other day and he had the same impressions I did. The Us seems to have a grudge and won't let go of it.

Bryan
The Zombie


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 1, 2005)

Didnt cuba find a bunch of oil lately? Now they should share or be liberated 

blade


----------



## heartoflesh (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bryan_
> See as a Canadian I don't get why the US is so upset with Cuba. There are many countries that do far worse then Cuba, really up here in Canada we (or at least I) haven't heard whats so bad about Cuba. It seems from the way things are reported here that the US has kept Cuba at a disadvantage and is just as much to blame for the state of that island as the Cuban leadership.




Well, originally the US policy had to do with stopping the spread of Communism in the Western Hemisphere. Having Soviet missiles planted 90 miles off the Florida coast made us a little nervous. I think the sanctions are outdated, in my opinion.

There was a funny story in the documentary about a letter Castro wrote to Khrushchev (about the time of the missile crisis) where he basically states that if Cuba has to be blown up by nuclear weapons in order to get the US, it's okay by him. Apparently Khrushchev's response was along the lines of "Is this guy nuts??!!" The missiles were pulled out pretty soon after. (there was a little pressure put on by JFK too)

[Edited on 2-2-2005 by Rick Larson]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 1, 2005)

Sure those wernt nuclear cigars


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> There was a funny story in the documentary about a letter Castro wrote to Khrushchev (about the time of the missile crisis) where he basically states that if Cuba has to be blown up by nuclear weapons in order to get the US, it's okay by him. Apparently Khrushchev's response was along the lines of "Is this guy nuts??!!" The missiles were pulled out pretty soon after. (there was a little pressure put on by JFK too)
> 
> [Edited on 2-2-2005 by Rick Larson]


I remember in history a similar situation when Mao ZeDong told Khrushchev and other communist leaders that if the US could split the world apart with an atomic bomb it would be no great loss as the universe would still go on (very close to that anyway, i forget the exact words and beside it was in Chinese) and not long after Khrushchev stopped the nuclear deal with China also lol  Khrushchev must have been wondering what he was doing with all these mad dictators...


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 1, 2005)

If we open up markets to Cuba, that will only give Castro more money to oppress his people and spread communism to Latin America (i.e. Venezuela). Wait till he croaks before we go there.


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 1, 2005)

The Fall of Castro actually took place on Oct 21, 2004.  

 The Fall of Castro


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 2, 2005)

*The Action Figure*







Now all you need is an american politician to pull the string


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 2, 2005)

*What time is it?*


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 2, 2005)

*To have a CUBAN of course*


----------



## Bernard_Marx (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bryan_
> See as a Canadian I don't get why the US is so upset with Cuba. There are many countries that do far worse then Cuba, really up here in Canada we (or at least I) haven't heard whats so bad about Cuba. It seems from the way things are reported here that the US has kept Cuba at a disadvantage and is just as much to blame for the state of that island as the Cuban leadership.
> 
> Funny I was actually discussing this with a guy at work the other day and he had the same impressions I did. The Us seems to have a grudge and won't let go of it.
> ...



I think that Canada and Cuba should merge. Call it "Canuba." It sounds more Canadian than Canada. If the Americans whine, we'll just say "We've got you surrounded."


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> If we open up markets to Cuba, that will only give Castro more money to oppress his people and spread communism to Latin America (i.e. Venezuela). Wait till he croaks before we go there.



By then he will have smoked all the cigars.........


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 2, 2005)

Liberate cuba of cigars..


----------



## Bryan (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Richard B. Davis_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Bryan_
> ...



Good idea, we could use it as our winter residance, then come back up north come spring. 

Bryan
The Zombie


----------



## blhowes (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Richard B. Davis_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Bryan_
> ...



US has a grudge?
Americans whine?

Interesting.


----------

